# Anyone From Maryland or Surrounding?



## Forest Hill (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 
I would like to know if anyone from Maryland or surrounding areas would be at either of my upcoming shows? I am new to showing and would love a mentor or even some advice. my breeder is 3 hrs away and only shows her dogs UKC even though they mostly have AKC champion lines. I am attending two shows in the near future. 

January 9, 2013 AKC Show- Fredricksburg Expo Center 2371 Carl D. Sliver Pkwy. Fredricksburg, VA
February 16 2013 AKC Show- Howard County Fairgrounds 2210 Fairgrounds Rd, West Friendship, MD
February 17 2013 AKC Show- Howard County Fairgrounds 2210 Fairgrounds Rd, West Friendship, MD

The first show Pippa will be in the "new" 4-6 month puppy class. The other 2 she will be in 6-9 month classes. 

Any help or advice would be great. I will post pictures before the show, possibly sat to see what I need to change with her grooming or what would make her look best. I am very appreciative of any advice. 

Thank you!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi--just saw your post while looking for something else. I'm in Gettysburg, PA, and not all that far from you, but I'm only doing UKC conformation at this point. If you're very new to showing (as I am), you might consider that venue to get some valuable experience. Owners are usually the handlers, as UKC does not allow professional handlers (though I hear that some people work around that prohibition--haven't witnessed it myself, though).

I've been to just a few UKC shows and I've been helped a lot by friendly, experienced people and friendly, helpful judges. You may frequently enter day-of-show, and you can even get a temporary UKC number, but having a valid AKC number makes UKC registration very easy.

Not sure where you live, but if you can get to Howard County Fairgrounds, you might consider coming up to Mechanicsburg, PA, in March, Biglerville, PA, in April, or Bel Air, MD, over Mother's Day Weekend, where there is a Total Dog event (conformation + performance, in this case, Rally). I'm likely to be at all three my Neely, who turns one year old today.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi--just saw your post while looking for something else. I'm in Gettysburg, PA, and not all that far from you, but I'm only doing UKC conformation at this point. If you're very new to showing (as I am), you might consider that venue to get some valuable experience. Owners are usually the handlers, as UKC does not allow professional handlers (though I hear that some people work around that prohibition--but I haven't witnessed it myself).

I've been to just a few UKC shows and I've been helped a lot by friendly, experienced people and friendly, helpful judges. You may frequently enter day-of-show, and you can even get a temporary UKC number, but having a valid AKC number makes UKC registration very quick and easy.

Not sure where you live, but you might consider coming up to Mechanicsburg, PA, in March, Biglerville, PA, in April, or Bel Air, MD, over Mother's Day Weekend. Biglerville and Bel Air are Total Dog events (place in both conformation and performance, in this case, Rally, and you earn Total Dog points). I'm likely to be at all three with my Neely, who turns one year old today.


----------

